# We have a baby clydesdale!



## cblover (18 February 2016)

Sadly it's not as wonderful as it sounds.  We rescued her and my god she's thin. I knew she was poor when I first saw her then when we picked her up, I thought she was a bit better. She travelled great, we took a companion for her and stabled not too bad last night. Out today with her friend but my god it's pitiful. I just couldn't leave and she's following Her pal around like he's her mam. So sad. She was weaned too soon, been in a field and got bullied and basically was starving.

Going back into her stable tonight she was less calm, obviously!!! But she settled down ok....I'll check her again after work 9pm.  But I've noticed today that there is more hair loss on her face than first thought and I think she's been twitched too.....cos there is two cuts either side on her nostrils, perfectly symmetrical. I think the hair loss is lice. 

How would you go about making her better in the very early stages.  I've worm counted her today and the vet is coming first thing tomorrow.  Hubby loves her and is way more optimistic than me. Lol She's eating hay and grass but has no idea what hard feed is. Cheers. X


----------



## Ladyinred (18 February 2016)

She will be fine... honestly she will. My Sec D was skin and bone when we got her, with hair loss everywhere and terrified. Start with small feeds, and as many as you can manage per day, plus plenty of good hay and I bet she will pick up quicker than you would ever imagine.

We NEED pictures!


----------



## respectedpony driver (18 February 2016)

What a lovely thing for you to do,I couldn't leave my wild pony behind either. Lots of petting and talking and little and often food and I am sure she will be fine.Good luck.x


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 February 2016)

For the lice situation get some Spot On. It's the least invasive at this stage, no need for bathing, clipping and the likes but it will sort the problem out for now. Leave her with hard feed, she will get the hang of it but make sure she always has as much hay as she can eat. Babies pick up much, much quicker than you could ever imagine! Don't worry about her, she is safe now. You know you wont see miracles within hours or days but in a few weeks you will see a completely different animal and in the end she will come good.

Good luck with her and yes of course - we do need pics! Everyone loves a Clyde!


----------



## cblover (18 February 2016)

Thanks all, I'm worrying about her but quietly optimistic. It's probably because of loosing Mez recently.  She's out at grass all day and in with as much hay as she needs at night.  I'm picking up some D&H foal creep pellets tomorrow and I've got some alfa a oil.  She doesn't know how to eat it yet, but she will I'm sure.


----------



## Clare85 (18 February 2016)

Oh, bless her  lovely that she's safe now with you 

I'm sure with love and care and the right amount of food she will pick up quickly. Make sure you treat any others she's come into contact with for life, as well as her. And do take weekly pics for progress (which you should of course post here) 

Wishing you the very best with her xx


----------



## Po Knee (18 February 2016)

Does your little lady have a name yet?

With lots of love and hay I'm sure you'll start to see a difference soon.


----------



## Irish gal (18 February 2016)

That's lovely news, well done you for rescuing her One thing to be cautious of is worming if she's very poorly. It takes an awful lot of them and could give her scour, I would let her build up before going near her with a worm dose. Beet pulp will help put the weight on. If she's attached to her friend I would leave the two of them in together if you had a stable big enough, so she'll have company and be happier. Good luck with her now.


----------



## cblover (18 February 2016)

The previous owner is suppose to have wormed her but I agree, she's too poor to cope with anymore. I'll see what the results come back with and take it from there.  I reckon she has lice too. 

We've named her Mary Valentine!  Hubbies choice. lol

I would like to see her eating from a bucket....I've got alfa a oil but she turns her nose up.  I'm picking up foal creep pellets tomorrow and I've got some fast fibre I could try.


----------



## Po Knee (18 February 2016)

Has she seen her new chum with a bucket feed? Might help get the idea across - especially if he is suitably pleased to see it. Or maybe try a slice or two of apple then if she eats that from your hand, put some in the bucket and take it from there. 

But as long as she is eating hay, don't worry too much at this stage and just enjoy her. x


----------



## Cinnamontoast (18 February 2016)

Ad lib hay helped an absolute toast rack I took on (unrugged Hanoverian X in a hard winter, not properly fed), plus Bluechip. Six weeks on, the vet said he was the perfect weight.

Current horse had never had hard feed or treats, I literally made him take a polo til he realised he had to chew. Maybe chaff with pellets (the Calm and Condition one, yellow bag) has pellets in it, might be easier to try her on that so she gets used to hard bits!

Give the girl time, beware of her bonding so much to the gelding that she can't be separated. We need pics so we can follow her progress.


----------



## crabbymare (18 February 2016)

what a lovely thing to do. I would not worry about her not eating hard food at the moment as plenty of hay and grass will start to pick her up within a week and you will see another difference when you are able to get her wormed. you need to take pictures from each side and front/back at regular intervals so that you can see her start to fill out as when you see them every day you dont notice little things like maybe the flanks being less hollow or the belly looking more full which are normally the first signd that they are improving


----------



## Sukistokes2 (18 February 2016)

Pictures!!!!! Pllleeeesssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Tobiano (18 February 2016)

oh my goodness - well done for giving her a lovely home.  I like Deosect for lice, but perhaps that should wait for a while as it means getting her wet all over, which might not be a good idea just now.  Bless her little heart.  Hope she picks up very soon.


----------



## twiggy2 (18 February 2016)

I wish you all the luck with her, vet will be best to advise on all counts tomorrow, but we most certainly need photos.


----------



## alliwantforchristmas (18 February 2016)

how absolutely fantastic of you to give her a home.  I hope you have a wonderful time with her, and she is everything you want - you deserve it after all the heartache.  I think that just taking things slowly, and time, and kindness will help her no end to learn to trust humans, and, as others have said, adlib hay and the grass will come through before long and there's nothing like a bit of Dr Green to pick them up!   I wish you every success and joy with her xx

ps - my boy had hair loss on his face when he first came to me, vet said it may be stress ... I think he had some pretty rough handling before hand - but I don't know if it was stress or something else. he's had 2 dectomax injections 3 weeks apart (obviously don't know how appropriate that would be for your girl given her current state) and has stopped scratching his legs and the hair is growing back beautifully on his face.  I'm sure she will do you proud, given time.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (18 February 2016)

OOh great news!

I second the Spot-on to avoid the neeed for bathing, otherwise Coopers Fly Repellent Plus, applied all over is good.   Do please be careful about giving cereals to build her up.  I bought a young mare who had been rescued from similar circumstances to yours and then fed up on cereals and she developed dreadful, esxtreme sensitivities. to the extent that she could not tolerate them at all.  If you really want to give her a bucket feed, I recommend soaked grassnuts with grass chaff but actually with good quality ad-lib hay, she will soon pick up, not least becasue she will relax when she knows that she doesn't have to compete for hte feed.


----------



## Dave's Mam (18 February 2016)

Dave didn't know what to do with feed or hay when I got him, but by hell, he caught on quick!  Take it easy, it's all new to her.  Teeny feeds often to avoid overloading her when she does catch on.

Good on you for taking her on.  You're a goodun.

WE NEED PICS!


----------



## luckyoldme (18 February 2016)

what an amazing turn of events, and what a lucky little lady....my gut feeling is that after loosing Mez you will soon realise that you and this little lady  need each other! I really do wish you all the best with her and can t wait to see pictures.


----------



## Micropony (18 February 2016)

I bet if you sprinkle a few soaked and crumbly grass nuts on a pile of hay she will quickly get the idea! What a lucky girl to have found you.
Another one wanting pictures!


----------



## Tnavas (19 February 2016)

Ladyinred said:



			She will be fine... honestly she will. My Sec D was skin and bone when we got her, with hair loss everywhere and terrified. Start with small feeds, and as many as you can manage per day, plus plenty of good hay and I bet she will pick up quicker than you would ever imagine.

We NEED pictures!
		
Click to expand...

Will agree with this - my baby CLydesdale - now nearly 13 had never really seen a human until I got her. She had been taught to tie up and lead - had absolutely no idea what hard feed was or even hay - she had come off the hills where she had been running with a small herd.

Worming was done on the float while she was confined and a good thing she was done - she produced dung that looked like spagetti and meatballs - never seen so many round worm come out of one horse. She was bomb drenched (wormed weekly for three weeks) with Ivermectin & praziquontal. She was scoffing her feed within a few days - Clydies are very food motivated - a godsend when you want to get them to do something they don't feel like doing - show them food and they are transformed. 

An Ivermectin based wormer will help get rid of the lice along with a good dusting of Coopers. (Do they still manufacture it?)

Also we do definitely need pictures and what have you called her?


----------



## pansymouse (19 February 2016)

You will probably find that her tummy will struggle to cope with the influx of food so it's worth trying to get something like Haylage Balancer in her to keep it from passing through her to too quickly.  My well fed mare has it every time she has a change of diet; even moving to a different field and it works a treat to firm her up quickly (only need to feed it for about 3 days).

For the hair loss, once you've treated the infestation, Camrosa or Stinky Stuff both work very well and are completely natural.

Good luck with her; I'm really looking forward to seeing photos.  I have a real weakness for heavies - not keen on cobs but I love a big heavy.


----------



## Starbuck (19 February 2016)

What a lovely story. I wish you well with her- I'm sure she will thrive. Another vote for some grass nuts and hay so its nice and gentle on her stomach as she gets used to good food.


----------



## Wimbles (19 February 2016)

She's lucky to have ended up in such a super home.  I wish you all the luck in the world with her!


----------



## Merrymoles (19 February 2016)

It may not be so wonderful for you but I am sure she is ecstatic! She's a lucky girl.

Keep us up to date on all her news. Really pleased you have a new baby.


----------



## cblover (19 February 2016)

Morning all, thanks for your kind wishes.  Last night when I checked her at 9pm she was having a rest in her lovely big fluffy bed....awww a lovely sight!  And I gave her a big slice of hay and this morning it was nearly all gone.  I'm obviously feeding her from the floor.

Vet came this morning to check her over.  Heart, lungs, eyes and limbs really....all fine and she wasn't too concerned about her condition.  She is covered with lice and I'm getting deosect to sponge on her.  Plus we started her injections too. She coped really well considering, then off she went out with her friend Tor for the day.  Watching her trying to keep up with him is so funny.....a giraffe springs to mind. lol


----------



## fatpiggy (19 February 2016)

cblover said:



			Morning all, thanks for your kind wishes.  Last night when I checked her at 9pm she was having a rest in her lovely big fluffy bed....awww a lovely sight!  And I gave her a big slice of hay and this morning it was nearly all gone.  I'm obviously feeding her from the floor.

Vet came this morning to check her over.  Heart, lungs, eyes and limbs really....all fine and she wasn't too concerned about her condition.  She is covered with lice and I'm getting deosect to sponge on her.  Plus we started her injections too. She coped really well considering, then off she went out with her friend Tor for the day.  Watching her trying to keep up with him is so funny.....a giraffe springs to mind. lol
		
Click to expand...

She sounds lovely and I'm sure will repay your kindness and care.  I'm never to bothered about youngsters being a bit skinny, but to knowingly keep an animal that is covered and full of parasites is reprehensible and I'd be sending pictures of her to WHW.  The breeder needs stopping NOW.


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 February 2016)

How lovely to read this, I do recall saying to cblover that there was a horse out there that needed her love and care.

Please do a HH thread like I did with my feral project foal.  It is 4 years old now and still going !  It would be lovely to follow your progress.


----------



## Rollin (19 February 2016)

Do you have any photos?  Really enjoying reading your thread.


----------



## cblover (19 February 2016)

Here we go with some pics....the first two were sent to me before I viewed her.  The second two were taken yesterday morning.  Believe me under that fluff there is nothing. 



























Good news though, her worm count has come back as <50epg. No eggs seen. When she can eat from a bucket I'll worm her with panacur 5 day guard to cover the tapeworm and red worm situation she may have.


----------



## Adopter (19 February 2016)

What lovely markings, and has the shape to be a stunnjng adult, you are going to have lots of fun with her.


----------



## willhegofirst (19 February 2016)

She is a very lucky little girl, I love her markings


----------



## Hetsmum (19 February 2016)

What a lovely and very lucky girl to have landed on her feet with you!   <3


----------



## cblover (19 February 2016)

Thanks everyone  I'm lucky to have her too. I'm looking forward to getting over this awful stage and watching her blossom.


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 February 2016)

Hetsmum said:



			What a lovely and very lucky girl to have landed on her feet with you!   <3
		
Click to expand...

Hasn't she just !!  Does she have a pretty name yet ?, or have I missed it.  

She is poor and it will be a labour of love but who better than cblover to do it.


----------



## Hetsmum (19 February 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Hasn't she just !!  Does she have a pretty name yet ?, or have I missed it.  

She is poor and it will be a labour of love but who better than cblover to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Missed it AA - "Mary Valentine"


----------



## Sukistokes2 (19 February 2016)

She is just adorable !!!!

Lucky baby, Lucky you!!!!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (19 February 2016)

Aww so fluffy, I'm sure she will pick up in no time


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 February 2016)

Aww, she's all gawky legs and hair, isn't she? Good on you OP for taking her on and giving her a good chance in life.


----------



## MargotC (19 February 2016)

Bless the little one, she is adorable. And she has landed on her feet!


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 February 2016)

Hetsmum said:



			Missed it AA - "Mary Valentine"
		
Click to expand...

That is lovely.


----------



## skint1 (19 February 2016)

Congratulations CBlover, welcome to your lovely ( and lucky!) new lady, she is gorgeous! xx


----------



## Hexx (19 February 2016)

She's really dinky! Good luck with her, keeping fingers crossed that your luck has changed with little Mary Valentine.


----------



## cblover (19 February 2016)

Both her parents are over 17hh and she is her mams first foal. Her joints and skeleton is really big, so I think she'll have a decent size in there somewhere.  She might just take some time to catch up. Lol


----------



## Annagain (19 February 2016)

If any good has come out of losing Mez, it's that this little one has found a loving, caring home.  

With a  lovely full name like Mary Valentine, I think you should call her Tiny as a stable name. It'll be great when she's fully grown!  

Wishing you many years of happiness and love.


----------



## HashRouge (19 February 2016)

She is so beautiful, she's going to be incredible when she fills out a bit. I think her name is adorable too, good on you, I' sure she will reward you in so many ways


----------



## Rollin (19 February 2016)

What a gorgeous filly.  I agree with other posts, I am sure she will come right in no time at all. You must be delighted with her.


----------



## Ladyinred (19 February 2016)

Yay!! Pictures.. thank you. She is lovely and the worm count is great news. She isn't as bad as my Sec D was, I bet she will pick up in no time at all. Lucky girl and lucky you x


----------



## cblover (19 February 2016)

Tonight was interesting. She came down the field with Tor and of course he went straight into his stable and MV got a bit panicky. I put her head collar om and walked her to her stable...just one along so she can see him and knows where he is but no way was she going in...I just stood there till eventually she turned her bum round and I reversed her in. So funny!!


----------



## Wagtail (19 February 2016)

She's gorgeous! I think she's going to be a very nice horse indeed.


----------



## On the Hoof (19 February 2016)

Ooh Mary Valentine is just luvverly


----------



## southerncomfort (19 February 2016)

Oh God love her, she's a gorgeous little thing.  So happy for you, hope she mends your broken heart.

xxx


----------



## Tnavas (19 February 2016)

What a beautiful name and she is a lovely type. She will blossom with some food. My Clydie lives on the smell of an oily rag. Clydesdale convert every scrap of food!
A picture diary would be great.


----------



## Micropony (19 February 2016)

She's lovely, and what a great name. Looking forward to watching her story unfold!


----------



## Morag4 (19 February 2016)

What a honey! She will do very well I'm sure &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## HashRouge (19 February 2016)

I'm sure I said it in my previous post, but I think Mary Valentine is the prettiest name, I love it!


----------



## Merrymoles (19 February 2016)

Gawjus, as they say! Pleased to see the pics and very happy that she will get sooooo much love! I also like the name - she'll be a big lass and needs a big name!


----------



## cblover (19 February 2016)

She was like a drowned rat tonight. I never realised how long her legs were until she was soaked through to the skin and she was all legs. I think she'll be quite tall in the end....just not sure when the end will be. Lol 

I'm going back to see her after tea, make sure she's warm and has enough hay.


----------



## MasterBenedict (19 February 2016)

She's so cute! Hope you have a wonderful time with her after your terrible bad luck X


----------



## *Whinney* (19 February 2016)

She is beautiful and I really hope she helps to heal your heartbreak.

AA's idea is great about keeping the thread going for years. I love those threads and I've learnt so much from them.


----------



## Po Knee (19 February 2016)

Such a pretty girl. And so CLEAN!! As the owner of two mud monsters I do envy clean dry white legs in winter...

I too love the idea of an ongoing thread - let's keep it going everyone


----------



## AmberThePony (19 February 2016)

So sweet,those legs are going to be very difficult to keep white though! I do love Clydesdales such a gorgeous breed


----------



## ycbm (19 February 2016)

cblover said:



			Here we go with some pics....the first two were sent to me before I viewed her.  The second two were taken yesterday morning.  Believe me under that fluff there is nothing. 



























Good news though, her worm count has come back as <50epg. No eggs seen. When she can eat from a bucket I'll worm her with panacur 5 day guard to cover the tapeworm and red worm situation she may have.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I love her!  If no-one else has said, panacur doesn't do tape.


----------



## meesha (19 February 2016)

Gorgeous, you MUST keep this thread updated, she is lucky you found her x


----------



## cblover (19 February 2016)

Just back from checking her. She's all settled until we get there, then wants out. Bless her. She's eaten her hay up so I topped that up and she's been lying down. She's got shavings all over her belly. Lol


----------



## Crugeran Celt (19 February 2016)

She is just gorgeous and such a  lucky filly to have found a good home. Looking forward to seeing lots of photos as she grows.


----------



## alliwantforchristmas (19 February 2016)

she's really beautiful!  good luck with her  :-D


----------



## Sheep (19 February 2016)

Gorgeous little horse and beautiful name. Looking forward to following her progress


----------



## nikicb (19 February 2016)

Oh goodness, look at the length of her hind legs!!  She's lovely, and well done OP.  It really is true that horses find their owners.  Can't wait to see how she grows up.  xx


----------



## chillipup (19 February 2016)

She's a stunning little girl CBL, absolutely beautiful and a very pretty name for a very pretty baby. I'm so pleased for you both


----------



## Hepsibah (19 February 2016)

Oh she's so floofy! *melts*


----------



## LadyGascoyne (20 February 2016)

Cblover, she is absolutely gorgeous. I'm so pleased for you. 

What a beautiful, fluffy baby.


----------



## RubysGold (20 February 2016)

Oh I love this thread.
Lovely horse. Think she's going to be a big girl! Definitely want to see how she progresses :-D


----------



## LittleGinger (20 February 2016)

I'll be honest, I only opened this thread to see pictures! She looks lovely and I have enjoyed reading about her, too - she is a lucky girl. She must feel like she's dreaming, with all this hay and a nice shavings bed! Agree with the comment about her long hind legs - she's going to be huge, isn't she?

I hope you keep us updated on her progress.


----------



## cblover (20 February 2016)

Off soon to do the last check of the night.  She was a bit better going into her stable tonight, not happy though but did it anyway.  On Monday afternoon, we're going to put up a stable mirror for her in that hope that helps her a bit.  Bless her!! 

I know she's got long legs and big joints but it's so hard to imagine her being a big horse....can't wait to see the finished article.


----------



## Morag4 (20 February 2016)

N 



cblover said:



			Off soon to do the last check of the night.  She was a bit better going into her stable tonight, not happy though but did it anyway.  On Monday afternoon, we're going to put up a stable mirror for her in that hope that helps her a bit.  Bless her!! 

I know she's got long legs and big joints but it's so hard to imagine her being a big horse....can't wait to see the finished article.
		
Click to expand...

Only another 7ish years to see the final finished article  my lad is still growing and developing at 6 and is bum high again! LOL she is going to be an absolute sweetheart enjoy hun.


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 February 2016)

cblover said:



			Off soon to do the last check of the night.  She was a bit better going into her stable tonight, not happy though but did it anyway.  On Monday afternoon, we're going to put up a stable mirror for her in that hope that helps her a bit.  Bless her!! 

I know she's got long legs and big joints but it's so hard to imagine her being a big horse....can't wait to see the finished article.
		
Click to expand...

You have quite a wait yet ! but time flies.


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 February 2016)

great to see you have a bit of happiness after your tragedy...she is lovely and agree with everyone a thread showing her progress would be great. I read adorable alice's thread every night and have really enjoyed seeing ted grow up, would love to see mary valentine grow up as well...good luck and enjoy!!!


----------



## AmieeT (20 February 2016)

What a beauty she, so happy for you CBL! Glad she seems to be settling X


----------



## cblover (20 February 2016)

You mean I can't ride her next year? .......awwwww but I really want to! Lol. Ok, maybe the year after. Ha ha!!!


----------



## cblover (20 February 2016)

I'm wondering if she needs a rug on. But I'm torn between doing that and scaring her trying to put one on. She's in every night so I'm hoping she'll be ok. I don't want to go backwards with her progress.

I've also ordered Sarah Weston's book no fear, no force.  I've plenty horse experience but there is no harm in learning a bit more about how my ickle baby is feeling.


----------



## Morag4 (20 February 2016)

She should be fine without a rug providing she has constant hay/forage to munch on and especially as she is in at night with a nice deep bed.

Do let me know what you think of that book hun.


----------



## Regandal (20 February 2016)

What a little sweetheart!  Wishing you every joy with her.   And keep the photos coming!


----------



## Brummyrat (20 February 2016)

She's adorable and as others have said, Im so happy she found you.  Please keep us updated how you both get on, I for one will be looking out for your posts.  Good luck xxx


----------



## pansymouse (20 February 2016)

CBL you are already a baby Clydesdale's slave  but I'm sure she'll reward your efforts by become a beautiful strong health horse in no time (even if she keeps growing until she's at least 7)


----------



## Tnavas (21 February 2016)

She'll be fine without a rug. Mine is out 24/7 year round naked. Give her plenty of hay and come spring she'll lose her deep coat, put on weight and look a million dollars. 

Are you planning to show her. It's great fun and braiding in the colours takes lots of practise to perfect.

To protect her feather when the farrier comes buy some tubigrip bandages, the wide ones, then pull them on over her feet and take her feather upwards to prevent it being rasped off.


----------



## cblover (21 February 2016)

I do plan to show her...believe it or not under all that I think she's good enough to show. Lol. Might be next year though.

I've noticed her hooves turn ever so slightly upwards, although a good shape now and not long at all. I reckon that's when she's been twitched...to get them done in a hurry and they were most probably really long. My heart bleeds for her.

I'm off to turn her out now with Tor. Raining here too.


----------



## cblover (21 February 2016)

Just got to tell you all this...tonight she went into her stable with no probs at all and was settled straight off. Plus she ate from the scoop tonight. Bri held it up for her and she ate the Alfa A that was in it.  Awwwww what a sight, it made my day.


----------



## DD (21 February 2016)

re worming Panacur 5 a day does treat tapeworm it treats other worms and encysted red worm. 
speak to your vet about tapeworm treatment you may have to wait til shes older and heavier. Shes gorgeous BTW


----------



## Apercrumbie (21 February 2016)

She is beautiful and what a lovely name!  I wouldn't worry too much about hard feed for the moment as it may overload her digestive system.  Hay, hay and lots of grass will do the trick.  Some speedibeet and grass nuts be fine once she's put on a bit of weight.  Honestly, with the spring grass just round the corner, she will be completely transformed in a matter of weeks.  Please keep taking pictures for us!


----------



## cblover (23 February 2016)

Morning all, what a lovely frosty day it is too!  Can't beat it.  Well 'scrappy do' as I call her, is still alive and kicking!  lol  She's much more settled and comes into her stable without much hesitation now.  We've also installed a stable mirror so she never feels alone.  She's was quite intrigued by the pretty friend when she first looked at it. 

I'm dealing with the lice and she's eating well....loves her foal creep pellets and tucking into her hay at night.  She's out each day with uncle Tor, who is proving perfect for her.

In the next week or so, I'll start introducing her to having her front feet picked up and enjoying a groom.  Need the lice gone first.  Her droppings are solid and she's bright and alert.  Only had her a week tomorrow but I feel like I've been worrying about her forever! 

I'll take some more pics this weekend....or maybe later today if I get time.  Hope you're all having a lovely day in the sun. x


----------



## Regandal (23 February 2016)

So glad she's settling.  Lovely girl.


----------



## Adopter (23 February 2016)

Lovely update, and great progress in a very short time.


----------



## On the Hoof (23 February 2016)

oh great progress, dont think you will be calling her 'scrappy do' for much longer


----------



## cblover (25 February 2016)

Nothing more perfect that two horses enjoying each others company in the early morning winter sun!


----------



## Amymay (25 February 2016)

We need a *Like* button.


----------



## nikicb (25 February 2016)

cblover said:



			Nothing more perfect that two horses enjoying each others company in the early morning winter sun!
		
Click to expand...

Lovely pictures!  She is one lucky girl and has really fallen on her, probably quite large, feet.  Can't wait to see how she grows up.    x


----------



## Morag4 (25 February 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## MargotC (25 February 2016)

What a lovely sight. 

Her legs go on for miles don't they!


----------



## Wagtail (25 February 2016)

She looks so happy and relaxed. Lovely pictures.


----------



## meesha (25 February 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 February 2016)

Lucky girl, she is following in Ted's footsteps, you must keep the thread going.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 February 2016)

cblover said:



			Here we go with some pics....the first two were sent to me before I viewed her.  The second two were taken yesterday morning.  Believe me under that fluff there is nothing. 



























Good news though, her worm count has come back as <50epg. No eggs seen. When she can eat from a bucket I'll worm her with panacur 5 day guard to cover the tapeworm and red worm situation she may have.
		
Click to expand...


Darn only just found this thread or I would have wished you congrats sooner. 



So pleased for you after the horrid time you have had recently  :raises glass: to a long  VERY long happy life with her and all the competitions/ hacks you will have


----------



## cblover (6 March 2016)

Morning all, happy Mother's Day! I little update on 'scrappy do'.

She's doing well and I think she's gained a bit of weight. She's settled well into her routine of out in the day and in at night.  In fact, she sees my car and starts walking towards the stables.  Bless her, she's so calm albeit a bit anxious at times. She's leaving Tor no problem now though and trotting off into her own stable.

We've given her a stable mirror, therefore a friend she's quite fond of and she's tucking into her food great.  She still nowhere near as good as I'd like her, but with the spring grass not long off I think she will blossom. 

I've taken some pics but I'll need to upload them later on, then I'll post them. Hope you're all enjoying the lovely winter sun today. X


----------



## Wagtail (6 March 2016)

cblover said:



			Morning all, happy Mother's Day! I little update on 'scrappy do'.

She's doing well and I think she's gained a bit of weight. She's settled well into her routine of out in the day and in at night.  In fact, she sees my car and starts walking towards the stables.  Bless her, she's so calm albeit a bit anxious at times. She's leaving Tor no problem now though and trotting off into her own stable.

We've given her a stable mirror, therefore a friend she's quite fond of and she's tucking into her food great.  She still nowhere near as good as I'd like her, but with the spring grass not long off I think she will blossom. 

I've taken some pics but I'll need to upload them later on, then I'll post them. Hope you're all enjoying the lovely winter sun today. X
		
Click to expand...

Glad she is doing so well. How are you doing now? You were feeling very down lately.


----------



## cblover (6 March 2016)

Thanks wagtail. I'm a little better but I'm not feeling too well physically so that doesn't help.  I decided not to go to view a horse today that I had arranged to see, I just can't commit emotionally to anything else yet. I'm sure I will in time, but it's way too soon. Thanks for asking though.


----------



## Wagtail (6 March 2016)

cblover said:



			Thanks wagtail. I'm a little better but I'm not feeling too well physically so that doesn't help.  I decided not to go to view a horse today that I had arranged to see, I just can't commit emotionally to anything else yet. I'm sure I will in time, but it's way too soon. Thanks for asking though.
		
Click to expand...

You are doing the right thing. Never go and see a horse unless your heart is really in it. It does get easier, but it takes a long time.


----------



## Rollin (6 March 2016)

Your foal is looking good well done.  Good luck with her.

I was waiting to see what happened with the Shire Drum Horse you were interested in buying.  I agree with Wagtail, you need to be absolutely sure of your intentions when buying a horse.  Do you have details of the horse you were going to see?


----------



## cblover (6 March 2016)

Rollin, she's decided to keep her now.


----------



## HashRouge (6 March 2016)

Can't wait to see the pictures, she's seems like such a sweetie


----------



## Hetsmum (7 March 2016)

Really looking forward to seeing pictures.  Glad you are feeling a bit better.  I am sure she will work some magic and help your healing as time goes by x


----------



## cblover (7 March 2016)

Here's some from yesterday.






















Still mega fluffy but she's getting a bit bigger and wider. lol


----------



## Hetsmum (7 March 2016)

she looks fab!  Just simply adorable   Had to tell under the fluff but she doesn't look "scrappy" at all now!


----------



## CBFan (7 March 2016)

Another 'I can't believe I haven't seen this thread!!' 

Anyway... She is absolutely GORGEOUS! As I have already told you!! 

Don't panic about getting weight on her - it will come. Slowly and steadily is far better than trying to pack it on, especially a horse of her size and gangliness. Both my CBs were poor when I got them. Starsky was on hay and high fibre cubes and was a different horse within three months. My first filly was on alfa A, Topspec and hay and ended up with OCD. Not totally food related I know, but certainly didn't help... Keep it simple and she will bloom  

Just make sure she always has access to a bit of hay if you can...


----------



## MargotC (7 March 2016)

Lovely.. She looks so relaxed now.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (7 March 2016)

She looks so relaxed and happy, lovely little girl.


----------



## cblover (7 March 2016)

Thanks all, tonight she heard my car and came wandering down from the field right into her stable. So calm, she's a joy to own.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (7 March 2016)

I absolutely cannot believe that I have completely missed this thread!!!! 
She's GORGEOUS! !! Congratulations CBT. ..you really deserve some happiness and it looks like this beautiful girl will give it to you in spades 
I think she's a very nice looking foal and once she is in better condition you'll really see her potential.
Lovely thread....I shall be watching with very green eyes lol (Did I ever mention that Clydes are my favourite?   )


----------



## Evie91 (7 March 2016)

Lovely thread, lovely foal


----------



## Doris68 (7 March 2016)

Just found the thread!  Double "Like" and well done to you - she's lovely!


----------



## Princess16 (7 March 2016)

Oh she's looking fab! Well done you. 

Did you sort the lice problem?


----------



## cblover (8 March 2016)

Yes we've got the lice sorted now and I'm sure with them gone, its helping her thrive.  Long way to go but she's on the right track now. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Adopter (8 March 2016)

Lovely photos, look forward to seeing more as she develops.  You seem to have made some real improvements already.


----------



## ozpoz (8 March 2016)

She is sweet - and I love the name! x


----------



## cblover (9 March 2016)

Morning all, just a couple of pics from yesterday to share with you.  I was having hay delivered and 'Scrappy Do' decided to investigate! Quite cute really. 















We've turned a corner I think and heading in the right direction. Yipee!!


----------



## Hetsmum (9 March 2016)

I am totally in love she looks so lovely.  What a lucky girl


----------



## RubysGold (9 March 2016)

She's so beautiful 
She's going to be a big girl by the time she grows into those legs!!


----------



## Wagtail (9 March 2016)

She's absolutely gorgeous, and looks so happy!


----------



## MargotC (9 March 2016)

I love her face!


----------



## Adopter (9 March 2016)

Lovely pictures, she is very alert and such a pretty face.


----------



## Regandal (9 March 2016)

She's a wee belter!  Amazing what decent food and lots of tlc can do.


----------



## cblover (9 March 2016)

Yep, I'm so happy with the difference in her already.


----------



## Asha (9 March 2016)

That's one chunk of fluffy loveliness . Congratulations, look forward to the updates over the coming years x


----------



## Princess16 (10 March 2016)

cblover said:



			Morning all, just a couple of pics from yesterday to share with you.  I was having hay delivered and 'Scrappy Do' decided to investigate! Quite cute really. 















We've turned a corner I think and heading in the right direction. Yipee!!
		
Click to expand...

I just want to munch that ickle face


----------



## Crugeran Celt (10 March 2016)

She looks such a sweetie.


----------



## cblover (22 March 2016)

Morning all, a little update on Scrappy.  I can't leave her out now I have a new horse.  Here's a photo from yesterday morning......I think its safe to say she's lying down over night and resting well. lol








Also, look how big she's getting. She's like a little mushroom, I'm really pleased with her.  I get a lovely welcome each morning from her and she's tucking into her grub so all is well.  Still on the thin side but we're getting there and she's got so much more energy. She's galloping about the field like a race horse! lol x


----------



## Hetsmum (22 March 2016)

She's huge!  She is going to be a big girl!  From the photo she doesn't look thin, just gangly but beautiful.  You are going to have your hands full now - but in a very good way


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 March 2016)

She's looking fantastic! Your hard work is certainly being rewarded!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (22 March 2016)

She's just so cute , you're doing a great job with her.


----------



## ljohnsonsj (22 March 2016)

Love this thread, shes looking incredible! Well done you


----------



## LadyGascoyne (22 March 2016)

She's really landed on her feet with you. She's looking great. Lucky little foal.


----------



## Wagtail (22 March 2016)

She's just adorable. Always makes me smile when you post her pictures. Keep them coming!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (22 March 2016)

I love her...thank you for keeping this thread going.


----------



## Kima (22 March 2016)

Aww what a pleasure to read - I love how she's always covered in shavings


----------



## cblover (23 March 2016)

She was covered again this morning, such a chilled out girl. Love her! lol


----------



## cblover (4 April 2016)

Morning all, little update with pics from me and 'Scrappy'. lol  She's growing like a mushroom and I'm spending time grooming her to get used to the feel and help her relax.  I can brush right down her front legs and pick her foot up for a second or so but she's still scared.  No wonder when last time someone picked your foot up you were twitched. She also met my farrier yesterday and bit him! Oooppsss! lol  He made a lovely fuss of her and spent some time stroking her legs and getting her used to having her legs stroked and picked up.  

She's looking to us for security and comfort which is great to see. I'll work on the legs/feet over the next few weeks but I'm taking it slow with her.  She's filling out and has a great appetite. Vet is coming today for her second vaccination, she was fine for the first one.  Here's some pics of her.......I hope you can see a difference. Still Scrappy though! 







One (bald) man and his horse! 













As you can see from the shavings, she has a party in her stable every night.


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 April 2016)

lovely pics, she is looking lots better and she is going to be big!!!!!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (4 April 2016)

She's going to be HUGE! !! 
And she is really coming on now isn't she...what a gorgeous girlie &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Hetsmum (4 April 2016)

I absolutely love her!


----------



## meesha (4 April 2016)

Gorgeous, how big do you think she is going to be ?


----------



## cblover (4 April 2016)

Both her parents are 17hh but she's a first foal, so possibly not that big but I'd say over 16hh for definite.


----------



## atlantis (5 April 2016)

I've not been on the forum for a bit and missed this thread. What a beautiful girl Scrappy is. I'm imagining her being called scrappy when she is over 16hh lol, but the name has to stay!!! Please!!! 

I hope she brings you much joy. You deserve it!!!


----------



## cblover (5 April 2016)

Thank you atlantis, she brings a smile to my face everyday.  I think I'll call her Scrappy forever but hubby has named her Mary Valentine....hasn't quite got the same ring as Scrappy! lol


----------



## atlantis (5 April 2016)

cblover said:



			Thank you atlantis, she brings a smile to my face everyday.  I think I'll call her Scrappy forever but hubby has named her Mary Valentine....hasn't quite got the same ring as Scrappy! lol
		
Click to expand...

No it needs to be Scrappy. It'll be beautifully ironic when she's grown and you'll get to explain the reason behind the name. I love Mary Valentine for a proper grown up name!!!


----------



## Annagain (5 April 2016)

atlantis said:



			No it needs to be Scrappy. It'll be beautifully ironic when she's grown and you'll get to explain the reason behind the name. I love Mary Valentine for a proper grown up name!!!
		
Click to expand...

Me too but I think Scrappy is also great. Maybe Tiny would be a nod to her real name but would have the same irony as Scrappy later on in life?


----------



## cblover (20 April 2016)

Morning all, well Scrappy is like a mushroom growing both upwards and out.  She's now 10 month old.  She's still holding onto a lot of winter coat but I'm grooming her regular to help things along.  I've also been reading Sarah Weston's book No fear, No force with regard to touching vulnerable areas and I've invested in a £1 feather duster to work on her legs and under her belly....as recommended. She's starting to show her character a bit more and loves hubby.  He's spending quite a bit of time with her and its really paying off.  She can try and nip a few times when she feels threatened but nothing too bad.  My main concern is not being able to pick her feet up yet, especially the backs and she'll need the farrier soon.  But of course, with being twitched the last time for them done its not going to be straight forward.  We'll get there though. 

Here she is with my other mare Lulu.............






Bum high me thinks!






She's bendy too! lol


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 April 2016)

lovely to see her beginning to grow upwards....hope you keep this thread going so we can see her progress like adorable alice has done with ted.  she is looking loads better and will look even better when she gets her summer coat....have fun!!!!


----------



## Adopter (20 April 2016)

She looks so much better, lovely to see the progress. Hope you solve the feet issue, sad that she was twitched and has had a bad experience but hopefully you will sort before she is too big and can use her strength against you!


----------



## Ladyinred (20 April 2016)

We had the self same problem with my mare. She had been forcibly restrained and beaten with a blue pipe to have her feet trimmed (read.. hacked about) the morning before we collected her. She was virtually unhandled and it was a cruel thing to have done.. 4 big men forcibly restraining a very weak 14:2 as she was then. We put off and put off asking my farrier to trim her and worked with a glove, stuffed and attached to a stick to touch her hinds.. she kicked, literally for her life. She was terrified. Eventually farrier watched her and decided that the only thing to do was to get her out of her stable and he would work with her. He is a wonderful farrier and very very patient, he spent ages stroking and scratching her to introduce himself and then picked up a hind. She kicked and fought like blazes, but he hung on with never a cross word or raised voice and she actually gave up quite quickly. He trimmed her that day, not brilliantly as he refused to push her.

The next time he came she was almost perfect and has never looked back. He explained that his theory is that when it is genuine fear rather than bolshiness the best way is to persevere and let them learn that nothing dreadful happens.. it will all be ok and is soon over.

Ask your farrier what he sees as the best approach. Sometimes we are so worried about scaring a baby that has had a bad time that we actually make it worse for them.


----------



## LittleGinger (20 April 2016)

Yay, more pics! She's so lovely  And Lulu is a beauty as well! What a pretty face.

I love the name Scrappy, but also like the idea in an earlier post of shortening Mary Valentine to 'Tiny' when she grows up! 

Ladyinred, that's so sad. Lucky girl to end up with you and your careful, kind farrier.


----------



## Mince Pie (21 April 2016)

Missed this first time round, she is lovely and what a difference in the photos from when you got her to now! I second (or third, fourth, fifth....!) the idea of you keeping this thread up like AA has done with Ted, it would be wonderful to see her progress


----------



## RubysGold (21 April 2016)

Aww yay, more pics 
She really is lovely :-D Those back legs are so long!!!! Bless her <3


----------



## Sponymum (21 April 2016)

Have just read this from start to finish what a gorgeous girl she is and well done you for coming to her rescue! It sound and looks as though your making great progress! Cant wait to see how she progress's x


----------



## cblover (5 May 2016)

Morning all, big day for Scrappy today!  She's having the farrier for the first time.  I'm a little anxious as she's not great with picking her feet up but we've been working really hard with her each day to build her confidence.  We've been big with the positive praise when she does good and she's coming on so much.  In fact I think I'd be bold enough to say.....she's nearly looking like a real horse!!! See what you think.......



















She's 10 month old now! Her bum is around 14hh I'd say....she's going to be a big girl! lol 
I'm so pleased we were able to save her and give her the life she deserves, its a great feeling.


----------



## Ladyinred (5 May 2016)

She's looking great, so different to when you got her.

I hope she surprises you and is good with the farrier. Afraid with one of ours I resorted to standing by him with a pocket full of teeny tiny chopped up apple and carrot to keep his mind off what was going on; funnily the two we have who had been seriously neglected were never a huge problem, maybe because we spent so much time and effort on them and assumed Mr Goody-two-shoes would be his usual laid back self!


----------



## Adopter (5 May 2016)

Looking so much better!  Hope farrier visit went OK.


----------



## cblover (5 May 2016)

She amazed me with the farrier actually. Both front feet were no bother at all and after some gentle coaxing with the back, she did herself proud. There was quite a lot of growth on them so I'm more than relieved it's been done.  I'll continue to work on them for next time. Bless her!!!


----------



## Adopter (5 May 2016)

That is good news so pleased for you that it went well,, great as well that your farrier is understanding and patient with a youngster.


----------



## Bradsmum (5 May 2016)

Congratulations to you and to Mary Valentine.  I haven't commented before but have been following this thread.  She is just gorgeous and the care and patience you and Mr CBL have shown her is shining through and will be rewarded as 'Scrappy' learns and GROWS as she's shown today.


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 May 2016)

she is looking even better and great news that she was ok with the farrier...


----------



## cblover (6 May 2016)

Thank you everyone, I'm sure we'll have plenty more challenges but for now we've got this one sorted. Lol. Her feet look much better, she must feel better too.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (7 May 2016)

She is gorgeous,  good girl having her feet done too. Must take a lot of trust for a young horse to allow you to lift its feet as they are flight animals.


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 May 2016)

Crugeran Celt said:



			She is gorgeous,  good girl having her feet done too. Must take a lot of trust for a young horse to allow you to lift its feet as they are flight animals.
		
Click to expand...

Very few people realise that.

What a good girl she is.


----------



## Clare85 (7 May 2016)

Fab cblover  what a good girl.


----------



## cblover (17 May 2016)

Morning all, a little Scrappy update for you.  She'll be one next month, although she looks nowhere near that old.  Poor thing.  She's got hubby very well trained and I think he's a little bit in love....not that he'd ever say so! lol  She's changing colour too, going from a dark rich red to a much lighter almost grey look in parts. Whatever she ends up, it'll be perfect!
Here she is.......
























No matter how much we brush her, there is just more hair.  I think she's half wooly mammoth. lol  It's probably been the only thing keeping her alive.


----------



## Pippity (17 May 2016)

She's looking amazing! I love the first and last photos.


----------



## Cobbytype (17 May 2016)

Lovely pics, lovely Clydie


----------



## QuantockHills (17 May 2016)

What an absolute sweetie! Have read this from start to finish and please keep  the updates coming! She has such a kind face.


----------



## Regandal (17 May 2016)

The wee soul. She's gorgeous. X


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 May 2016)

looking even better now.   keep the piccies coming, cant wait for her summer coat to come through....


----------



## cblover (24 May 2016)

Morning Scrappy fans! She just gets better each day and here she is playing with her new toy....an old welly!  lol






I just love her and I'm so proud of how well she's doing.






She's going to be a big girl and she's got so much feather already.


----------



## Adopter (24 May 2016)

She looks better all the time, growing well!


----------



## HashRouge (24 May 2016)

She's divine, I love her!


----------



## Hetsmum (24 May 2016)

She's certainly filled out!  I love her too!


----------



## Wagtail (24 May 2016)

Adorable. You have done so well with her, OP. She looks so happy.


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 May 2016)

lovely pics, she is looking great....so much better


----------



## Crugeran Celt (25 May 2016)

Ah she is gorgeous,  looking forward to seeing her growing up.


----------



## cblover (25 May 2016)

Thanks everyone, I'm chuffed to bits with her.  We have to take it steady as she's still a bit anxious but she's come on so much.  I've all faith this time next year she'll be amazing.


----------

